# Visa refusal



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

about 23 hours ago · #13868
Hi. Thanks for helping,I got a student visa refusal due Clause 500.212. What do I do please help,,my school starts on January


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kolawole said:


> about 23 hours ago · #13868
> Hi. Thanks for helping,I got a student visa refusal due Clause 500.212. What do I do please help,,my school starts on January


You will need to provide full details of the rejection, maybe to an immigration agent, to see if there are any chances for you.

Bottom line is that you need to prove that you are a *genuine *temporary entrant, as in the info requested:
_Student visa applicants should provide evidence of meeting the GTE requirement in their application form.
A decision about whether you meet this requirement can be made based on the information you provide with your application alone. It is important to answer this question.​_What did you put as yours?

The requirements for this seems to vary depending on country of application, and education institution.


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

I was totally sincere about the need to study in Australia for a diploma degree to help in my future career as a consultant and bring development to my country,do you know of any immigration officer that' can assist ?? Please this is a once in a life time opportunity


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

These are the four main immigration agents that post on here, and come recommended by many:

Mark Northam  View Profile: MarkNortham

wrussell  View Profile: wrussell

Jeremy W Hooper  View Profile: Jeremy Hooper

CCMS  View Profile: CCMS


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks,a lot. But do you think that I still have a chance??


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kolawole said:


> Thanks,a lot. But do you think that I still have a chance??


You have very little time for an appeal, and it would depend on what you put as your original GTE statement, and how much you can improve on it.

But I have no real idea, and would, in your circumstances, be paying a Migration Agent very quickly for some proper advice.


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks I really appreciate,but how long does it take to get response after the appeal has been done ??


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Kolawole said:


> Thanks I really appreciate,but how long does it take to get response after the appeal has been done ??


It will be cheaper and faster to lodge a new student visa application. You probably would have to defer your start date though.

How long will the process take? | Administrative Appeals Tribunal


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow. Meaning I'll have to wait for months again but my data is always in their database.. logging another visa with another GTE might sound strange to them


----------



## Lisa Ira (Jul 19, 2016)

Are you currently in Australia? I suggest copying and pasting your refusal letter to this thread so people can see why it was rejected (make sure you delete your personal information first).

Kind regards

Lisa Wulfsohn (LLB.BA.GDLP)
Principal Migration Consultant (MARN 1467616)
Proxy Migration

e: [email protected]
w: www.proxymigration.com.au

Disclaimer: This message is general in nature does not constitute migration or legal advice. To provide you with migration advice, we need to consult with you to obtain your full information and circumstances. If you wish to receive migration advice please email us to arrange an appointment.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Lisa Wulfsohn said:


> Are you currently in Australia? I suggest copying and pasting your refusal letter to this thread so people can see why it was rejected (make sure you delete your personal information first).
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> ...


Good point, Lisa. I was assuming the OP was overseas.


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not in Australia


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

I'll done that. Copy and send my letter to the email provided. Haven't received any answer yet


----------

